# Lerwick MFV Defiant LK371 - Any photographs?



## trawler_models (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm putting together a page on my website giving details of boats that would be suitable to build on the hull of a kit of the Scarborough boat, Maggie M MBE SH170.

This is quite apopular kit and there must be loads of model Maggie M's running around out there now, so I thought I'd research other boats built on a similar hull that could also be built, with a little modification to deck and fittings.

One of those boats is the Lerwick boat, Defiant LK371. I have photos of all the others, but not a good one of her (only a small b&w one).

Does anyone happen to have a shot of her I could use on my site?


----------



## airds (Jun 14, 2005)

*Defiant LK371*

Dave

There is one 'available' (@GBP1.50) from Andrew Denholm - in his fishing boat list (p.57, PDF download) at *http://snipurl.com/m62f* 

Maybe suggesting a reciprocal link would help ? .....


----------



## trawler_models (Jan 5, 2006)

airds said:


> Dave
> 
> There is one 'available' (@GBP1.50) from Andrew Denholm - in his fishing boat list (p.57, PDF download) at *http://snipurl.com/m62f*
> 
> Maybe suggesting a reciprocal link would help ? .....


Thanks Airds,

I don't mind paying for a photo, but it's difficult getting permission from those that sell their photos to reproduce them on the web.

No harm in asking though 

Dave


----------



## darthu812 (Oct 16, 2008)

trawler_models i have plenty of photos of Defiant LK.371 as my father works on it. i am definately going to buy the Maggie M model as i love campbeltown boats and it is similar to the Defiant, but if you make a model of the Defiant than this would be absolutely brilliant. just tell me how to give you the photos and i will give all of them to you.


----------

